

QR Codes Kill Kittens. What Happens Next Will Shock You. - frstone
http://thomaslarock.com/2014/02/qr-codes-kill-kittens-happens-next-will-shock/

======
TeamData
Title. Ugh....

~~~
larockt
It's snark. I thought you liked snarky?

~~~
TeamData
Good snark begets an "ugh".

